# Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We received an email this week from our friend Hans Zwijnenburg who you may remember as the photoshop artist who took a stab at making RS5 and a TT-RS images that we've published (can be found here... http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...nburg). However, the pictures you see here are not photoshops. They are of a very special TT parked in front of the building at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt known as A50.
What's so special about A50, located directly across from the delivery center? Well, near as we can tell, the top Audi AG execs use this area to park their personal rides. Want to see a pre-production model or some one off made for a board member? This is the place.








So when Hans sent us these pics, we were extremely interested. A50 (seen in the background above) was easily noted as we've been to the Audi Forum a number of times. However, we've never seen a Gulf-colored TT before. Well, correction, I've seen once once before... a small photo on a cell phone of the proud owner... one Micheal Dick, Audi AG Board Member for Development.








Michael is the guy who makes the prototypes, the development mules, etc., etc. Interesting guy. Interesting job.
Outwardly, the car looks to have the Audi Accessories body kit and wheels. They are, of course, painted in the famous Gulf racing color scheme.
Inwardly, this car is also quite interesting. Check out the picture below, complete with TT quattro Sport-looking rear strut bar and load net. Knowing who the owner is, wouldn't you love to know what's in the bubble wrap as well?
Seats appear to be the same new Recaro sport seat seen in the R8, S3 and RS 4, though we hear from our own contacts they've got orange stitching as well. 








Micheal Dick is a trememdously interesting motorhead... a true enthusiast who, we're sure, probably parks this car next to his first-generation Gulf-colored TT quattro Sport. We had a chance to chat with him a few weeks back, and will be publishing a transcription of the conversation in the next few weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt ([email protected])*

*Update:*
I had the pleasure of sitting across from Michael Dick this evening while in Geneva for the Auto Show. I hadn't seen him since before these pictures surfaced, but I asked him more about them.
This is most definitely his new toy. The cross-member in the back isn't necessarily indicative of things to come for the new TT. Rather, he says the cross-bar was from the old TT quattro Sport.
I also pressed him on the pearl white TT also seen in the pictures. He said that it has red leather and is one of the current personal rides of Mr. Rupert Stadler, the new head of Audi.


----------



## ZroDfx (Jul 15, 2005)

Around here, the term "special" is used to describe "special" kids who go to "special" education. So I think calling this a "Very Special Gulf-Colored TT" is appropriate.
On the other hand, the pearlized white one is gorgeous.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (ZroDfx)*

Damn, and I always thought my Special K was superior to Corn Flakes. You shattered my reality.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Those are some very nice winter tires :|
I really need to browse Fortitude more often


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (ZroDfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZroDfx* »_On the other hand, the pearlized white one is gorgeous.

It is ... but I can't see paying $2500 extra for the colour. Especially when resale value of a special colour will be next to nothing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_I really need to browse Fortitude more often

Always a good idea.


----------



## Mogul2001 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Id rock the pearl white one, it looks amazing.








So classy and sporty at once.
Can we get any more pics of it George ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Mogul2001)*

Unfortunately they're not my shots and I'm not in Ingolstadt. I know Stadler was driving the white one, but he may be on to another car by now.
If anyone reading this is going by the Audi Forum Ingolstadt's piazza any time soon, keep an eye out directly across from the delivery center. That's A50, and that's where they park their cars when they want to show them off.


----------



## NBDinz (Oct 6, 2003)

Call me wacko, but I like this LEGO edition TT!


----------



## adamchen3000 (Jul 23, 2006)

wot colour is the TT next to it ???
i love that colour, its not ibis white, its kinda silver whitish...but can't seem to find the colour on the audi website


----------



## tomh009 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (adamchen3000)*

Pearl white. It's a traditional Audi colour, but not available (at least in North America) on the TT.


----------



## UnderCoverSoulBrother (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt ([email protected])*

George,
Is that a brake light at the very top of the rear diffuser right underneath the orange in the middle? Is that standard on this body kit do you know?
Thanks


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt (UnderCoverSoulBrother)*

It's a rear fog light


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt (struTTer)*

I wouldnt mind one in that color blue. Looks great


----------



## q-desnik (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh my God! blue+ orange color scheme is a symphony of untastefullness! If you want 2-tone coupe car... just copy it from $1.3 mil Veyron. Make it a veyron-style Back+red... or authenic blue+pearl white. 
Pearl-white TT on the bacground increased my heart rate to 120+


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (q-desnik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *q-desnik* »_Oh my God! blue+ orange color scheme is a symphony of untastefullness! If you want 2-tone coupe car... just copy it from $1.3 mil Veyron. Make it a veyron-style Back+red... or authenic blue+pearl white. 
Pearl-white TT on the bacground increased my heart rate to 120+ 


yea cause the gulf livery colours are hidous gtfo..those are clasic racing colours


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (q-desnik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *q-desnik* »_Oh my God! blue+ orange color scheme is a symphony of untastefullness! If you want 2-tone coupe car... just copy it from $1.3 mil Veyron. Make it a veyron-style Back+red... or authenic blue+pearl white. 
Pearl-white TT on the bacground increased my heart rate to 120+ 










The inspiration. Stefan Johansson ran an R8 in this livery too for a couple of years. This is one of the most fabled racing liveries of all time. That's what he's emulating.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I like the orange on bottom, just not crazy about the light blue on top.
I wonder what that tt would look like with the ibis white on top instead


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt ([email protected])*

I didn't know that ugly was a color


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt ([email protected])*

Its all a matter of personal preference, but I think the Gulf omage is awesome. 
In addition, from the pictures i've seen, Pearl paint takes the MkII to a new level. Heck the Pink Pearl from the other post looked amazing. It truly accentuated the great curves of the car. 
As much as I love the Aviator Grey from the MkI, I think it would be the worst color to put on a MkII, because it would dull the curves. 
My II cents


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt (p.r.walker)*

I wonder what one would look like in Martini Red/Blue/Black stripes over white.


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt ([email protected])*

Do you know anything about that bodykit or rims too?
is that some sort of quattro gmbh speciality and can it some tricky way be available for ordinary customers too? the wheels seem to be the ones from R8?!
the sideskirts and rear diffuser along with the wheels are rather fantastic, for everyday driving i'd opt that car in one-colour scheme.


----------



## AU_354 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt (tanel)*

I'm pretty sure it belongs to one of the Audi designers... it was specially made for him...
The body kit will be offered by Votex... as for the wheels... you can buy them for a hefty price tag at your dealer... paint though is not a option.... not in three colors anyway. The rear strut bar is taken from the Mk1 TT Quattro Sport.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt (tanel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tanel* »_Do you know anything about that bodykit or rims too?
is that some sort of quattro gmbh speciality and can it some tricky way be available for ordinary customers too? the wheels seem to be the ones from R8?!
the sideskirts and rear diffuser along with the wheels are rather fantastic, for everyday driving i'd opt that car in one-colour scheme.

It's straight up Audi accessories. It's available in Europe and should be available in the U.S. shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Very Special Gulf-Colored TT Spotted at Audi Forum Ingolstadt (AU_354)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AU_354* »_I'm pretty sure it belongs to one of the Audi designers... it was specially made for him...
The body kit will be offered by Votex... as for the wheels... you can buy them for a hefty price tag at your dealer... paint though is not a option.... not in three colors anyway. The rear strut bar is taken from the Mk1 TT Quattro Sport.

The car belongs to Michael Dick, board member in charge of development for Audi AG. The stuff isn't Votex anymore. Audi has been separated out of that company and now has their own accessories lineup.


----------

